# bob sikes 11/20



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

fished bob sikes from noon till about 830pm yesterday....rainy, windy and cool. Caught 10000 pig fish and other assortments of trash fish. About 3pm hooked into a 22 1/2 inch black drum. Didnt land anything else for the rest of the day. pictures will be on here later.



















Jeff


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah they were everywhere!


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

ray...me and pops are going to jig for flounder tomorrow evening...come on out if you aint screeeered of the weather.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice Fish!!:clap


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

indeed indeed


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice FISH . AND WOW WHOS ASS IS THAT .. YOUR A VERY LUCKY MAN .. Any more pics :bowdown


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

haha...plenty more...but she is mine...so you can have the fish instead


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

wat did u use to catch that bad boi. 

and did u thorw it out or cast near pilings


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

river....we had thrown out all day and got nothing but pig fish....i dropped a live shrimp right by the pilings and let it drift under the bridge....short time later...boom..had him on. We had hooked into something that gave a little run before tieing us up into something under the bridge breaking our line. Couple more good size hits under the bridge then it just died completely


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Outstanding fun!


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Jc21 (11/22/2007)*does your girlfriend fish if she does good job on pulling that shit in.


oh...and yes she does..she was out there


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice pic. And not a bad fish either. I gonna catch up to guys and go fishin one day soon.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

lol i hear ya....just give us a call or something whenever you want to go!:letsdrink


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah he looks like it's no big deal in the pic........but he was skipping around like some 4 year old on christmas morning........just kididng! Ha! I bet Ronni loves that you have her ass on the internet....lol!


----------

